# Augusta Westland AH MK1 Apache



## mauld (Jun 9, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFWirQKJFAw_


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2014)

I echo the post above.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2014)

Good one. I noticed the (Army) commentator at Duxford in May, had attended a Public Speaking course lately !!


----------

